
The Montreux Jazz Festival archive is now online - fgeorgy
http://actu.epfl.ch/news/the-treasured-montreux-jazz-festival-archive-is-no/
======
linker3000
I'll be on site at EPFL in a few weeks (and later Montreux) to install some
object storage systems related to this project, so getting a kick out of this
posting!

------
tobylane
From two years ago London Grammar
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENUOG86xG-o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENUOG86xG-o)

------
melle
The actual archive is at
[http://www.montreuxjazz.com](http://www.montreuxjazz.com)

------
sleepless
Hmmm. The performance of Nina Simone is outstanding:
[http://montreuxjazz.com/ladies-jazz](http://montreuxjazz.com/ladies-jazz)

But I totally do not understand how the website is structured. Is there a full
performance of that gig? If yes, where? I find a lot of meta sites evolving
around how great the archiving is. But I can't find a good way to search the
now publicized concerts and find background info for the video playing.

Maybe site is just overload?
[http://imgur.com/fciOOpQ](http://imgur.com/fciOOpQ)

~~~
sleepless
Sidenote: displaying the player controls not in the video but at the very
bottom of the page is interesting, but will likely lead to more confusion for
many users. I think it would be better to display them in the video window as
the major video websites do.

------
tombrossman
NoScript users, this is one of those rare sites that is never going to work
even after temporarily whitelisting everything. Try youtube-dl, it works
perfectly once you get to the individual video pages and have a URL.
[https://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/](https://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/)

I can't complain about the lack of functionality since I'm using a very
restrictive add-on, but I hope that helps other NoScript users.

~~~
conceit
How could that be?

------
netman21
Could not find either of Stevie Ray Vaughn's appearances. '82 and '84\. A
glitch, or just embarrassed to air the crowd booing him?

------
aczerepinski
I don't dislike or object to blues, indie rock, reggae, heavy metal, hip hop,
etc... but it would be great if a jazz festival website prominently featured
jazz music. It was surprisingly hard to navigate this site and find any jazz
music.

~~~
brianzelip
The majority of the landing page is jazz on my end, so not sure about your
difficulty.

The site is, however, very slow to respond and a bit buggy. Maybe HN effect.

------
Steko
I was lucky enough to go in '92 and Les VRP killed it, can't wait to see how
the HD (from '91) video holds up to my memories.

edit: or maybe they just have the main stage artists; oh well still a great
resource :)

------
memonkey
This is great! Current jazz artists are going to love this.

------
chrissnell
Very awesome. Has anybody figured out a way to embed the videos? Would like to
share a few of these off-site.

------
jarnix
Is it a full archive though? I can only find a few videos and the search
returns only a list, maybe it's just that the site is overloaded right now.

------
bezzi
Does the website takes forever to load or it's just on my computer?

~~~
officemonkey
I can imagine that they're getting a bit of a traffic spike today.

